# Kurt Thomas is the most underrated Center in the NBA



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

He raped your boy Dalembert, this guy that you guys hype so much, (the defensive minded potential great center) :laugh: It was so awesome, KT took this kid too school


Lol, my boy Kurt is like 32 with no athlesim hops speed, quickness lol but still manages to kick ***

Respect KT's gangsta or he'll school you too



Kurt Thomas offically owns this league


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

no.

He is pretty good and doesn't get the credit he deserves sometimes. But he is by no means a star or anything, just a solid player.


----------



## Yinka Dare (Feb 10, 2005)

PobreDiablo said:


> He raped your boy Dalembert, this guy that you guys hype so much, (the defensive minded potential great center) :laugh: It was so awesome, KT took this kid too school
> 
> 
> Lol, my boy Kurt is like 32 with no athlesim hops speed, quickness lol but still manages to kick ***
> ...


thank you ive been trying to tell these guys that for a while now..he is going to be in the hall no doubt about that


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

and he's pretty much not a center either....


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> and he's pretty much not a center either....



thats what he'll be playing though for atleast the rest of season...do you think bruno sundov is going to see significant minutes?

the rotation will probably be something along the lines of KT starting at center backed up by rose with sweetney and taylor splitting time at the 4...


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> and he's pretty much not a center either....


Yeah, he only played center the entire time between Camby leaving and Nazr arriving...


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Yinka Dare said:


> thank you ive been trying to tell these guys that for a while now..he is going to be in the hall no doubt about that


I truly hope you are kidding.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Underrated? All I hear about whenever the Knicks play is Kurt Thomas this, Kurt Thomas that. He's okay, but if he's your starting center, then your team probably sucks balls. And lo and behold, the Knicks suck balls.

They got hot against an undermanned Philly team that went cold. Every dog has it's day, so to say.

And for all of the raping going on, Sam still quietly got 14/15 with 4 steals. Imagine if he had had a good game.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

He's the best Thomas, but he's not a center, and he's not anything particularly special. He runs the pick and roll pretty good.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

The most underrated center, the best PG in the league, high-scoring Jamal Crawford... how does New York ever lose a game?


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

LuckyAC said:


> The most underrated center, the best PG in the league, high-scoring Jamal Crawford... how does New York ever lose a game?



as a Knick fan, Crawford is a biatch, he needs to work on his descion making


Marbury is top 3- 5 PG in the NBA


Kurt Thomas played a whole season at center and acually had a career year at center, he doesnt look like a center, but he has the heart of the center beast inside of him


Kurt Thomas will kick *** for the rest of the season, and will kick your teams ***, even though Knicks will lose the game


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

MPK said:


> thats what he'll be playing though for atleast the rest of season...do you think bruno sundov is going to see significant minutes?
> 
> the rotation will probably be something along the lines of KT starting at center backed up by rose with sweetney and taylor splitting time at the 4...


He's only going to play center due to the lack of size in NY. I'm shocked they didn't trade Thomas instead of NM as I would have thought Thomas would bring back more value.

-Petey


----------



## Baron Davis (Apr 14, 2004)

Last time I remember, Kurt Thomas was a power forward.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

Yinka Dare said:


> thank you ive been trying to tell these guys that for a while now..he is going to be in the hall no doubt about that


Putting him in the Hall is a slap in the face for Kurt. The guy should have his own Hall of Fame across China, filling up the whole country with one building. Kurt should be made ruler of the world, then maybe, just maybe, he'll finally get the credit he deserves.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Dalembert got 14 points and 15 rebounds.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

LuckyAC said:


> The most underrated center, the best PG in the league, high-scoring Jamal Crawford... how does New York ever lose a game?


refs?


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Dalembert didn't get owned whatsoever, it's just that the Sixers failed to put a body on Kurt Thomas and didn't respect his mid-range jumper as much as they should have in the second half.

If anything, Kurt was struggling defensively as a center getting into foul trouble and most of the time he won't get bailed out with those open shots.


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

theLegend said:


> Dalembert didn't get owned whatsoever, it's just that the Sixers failed to put a body on Kurt Thomas and didn't respect his mid-range jumper as much as they should have in the second half.
> 
> If anything, Kurt was struggling defensively as a center getting into foul trouble and most of the time he won't get bailed out with those open shots.



Shh my son, Thall shall not hate


Kurt Thomas and Shaq are the only centers in the NBA who avg double double, respect the man


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

The Knicks suck and we shouldn't be debating this.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

q said:


> refs?


 :no: How could you be so stupid? There is a conspiracy against the Knicks that they have to lose every game. After every Heat game, Shaq flies to the Knicks opponent and puts on a suit that makes him look like the opposing teams center. Then they have LeBron do the same, except for the other teams SF. Then T-Mac does the same, as a SG. 

I don't know how idiotic you could be and not be able to figure this out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nevermore.


----------

